# Taking practice scores to the tournament



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Any tips on how I can take my practice scores or something reasonably close to a tournament? Seems to be a problem I've been having for quite a while, where I'll shoot 296-297 Vegas with 21-23 X's and then on tournament day--- I'll struggle with my sight picture and end up shooting in the mid 80's with an X count almost half what I shoot in practice.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You have to stop putting all the pressure of shooting in a tourny on yourself. 

You are shooting the same bow....the same equipment....at the same distance as you do in practice....why treat it any different?????/


Once I realized this the extra pressure went away for me....


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

I realize that is the problem, but overcoming it isn't quite as simple as it sounds...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Put your self in the same situation during practice as a tournament. For me it was weird shooting so close to other archers. What I did was get on the lane closest to a wall and then put a chair or trash can on the other side. 

I would also join a league if you have one close to you. This will get you more experience with line shooting during a live scoring situation.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Shoot more tourneys with lots of others there.

Just being around a lot of other shooters sometimes just makes ya try harder and then you shoot worse.

Its 20 yds just like at home, same target just like at home. AC


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh! How are those Ballastic strings working out???


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

That's just it though... league night is no problem, it's just for the bigger shoots whether it is at the home club or any other range...
For bigger 3D shoots it doesn't seem to be a problem because I'm only shooting with 3 or 4 other guys...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

thunderbolt said:


> That's just it though... league night is no problem, it's just for the bigger shoots whether it is at the home club or any other range...
> For bigger 3D shoots it doesn't seem to be a problem because I'm only shooting with 3 or 4 other guys...


But why? The pressure is coming from YOU. I have a buddy that does the same thing....as soon as he is at a bigger shoot...chit hits the fan. Could be all the same people...at the shoot. He freaks out. I am working with him now on getting over this.

You have to realize that there is NO DIFFERENCE in the two....there really isn't.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> But why? The pressure is coming from YOU. I have a buddy that does the same thing....as soon as he is at a bigger shoot...chit hits the fan. Could be all the same people...at the shoot. He freaks out. I am working with him now on getting over this.
> 
> You have to realize that there is NO DIFFERENCE in the two....there really isn't.


I agree with BH. When I first started I thought these tournaments were a big deal, but realized that they were not. At our state indoor, I shot my PB on Saturday and then top it on Sunday.

Just realize that the only one you're shooting against is yourself. Nobody cares how well you shoot or don't shoot. People do watch how the "big dogs" do, but you're not in the category, so don't sweat it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

supernova said:


> I agree with BH. When I first started I thought these tournaments were a big deal, but realized that they were not. At our state indoor, I shot my PB on Saturday and then top it on Sunday.
> 
> Just realize that the only one you're shooting against is yourself. Nobody cares how well you shoot or don't shoot. People do watch how the "big dogs" do, but you're not in the category, so don't sweat it.


WOW....you just said what I have said to numerous people over the past few years....

It is hard for people to understand that not one person at the shoot really truley care what you shoot.....they care about themselves.:wink: 

I could careless if the guy next to me shoots 60Xs or shoots a 218 with 5 ZEROS.....unless I am keeping score then I want everyone to shoot good so I don't have to add and subtract:wink:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> unless I am keeping score then I want everyone to shoot good so I don't have to add and subtract:wink:


Right there is the greatest motivation factor for improving in archery. It makes scoring easier.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

So a search on threads created by The Swami.

I hope those help you.


----------

